# I need all your help.



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

hey eveyone look I have 5 yrs with the military and I now work for the government still. however I plan to become a law enforcement officer. I need your help I don't want answers I just want your feed back. I would like to know what kind of questions are asked during the oral interview. also if you have taken an essay for an enterance exam I would like to have an idea of what they ask. I would like to be as perpared as I could be. I don't know how to do anything else but be militant!! I'm squared away in all aspects of the word. I work hard I have the can do attitude, and I don't know the meaning of quitting. I don;t know if being a combat vet will help me in anyway, but I'm just asking from one person to another for help, not answers. I appreciate any one who can help me out thanks for your time

the spartan


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

In ma if your a vet you get vet preference on the civil service list, which means that you have a greater chance of getting hired. Attitude and bearing play a role in the oral board aspects but as far as questions that they ask, well you will just have to figure that one out on your own. Every department is different and has a different set of views and priorities. Good luck.


----------



## redsox03 (Jan 6, 2007)

spartan117 said:


> hey eveyone look I have 5 yrs with the military and I now work for the government still. however I plan to become a law enforcement officer. I need your help I don't want answers I just want your feed back. I would like to know what kind of questions are asked during the oral interview. also if you have taken an essay for an enterance exam I would like to have an idea of what they ask. I would like to be as perpared as I could be. I don't know how to do anything else but be militant!! I'm squared away in all aspects of the word. I work hard I have the can do attitude, and I don't know the meaning of quitting. I don;t know if being a combat vet will help me in anyway, but I'm just asking from one person to another for help, not answers. I appreciate any one who can help me out thanks for your time
> 
> the spartan


Walk in, kick the Chief in the chest, and yell "This is SPARTAAAAAAA".


----------



## celticsfan (Dec 18, 2007)

Tell them that you plan to "Come Back with Your Shield, Or on it!" at the end of every shift.


----------



## usaf1199a (Nov 28, 2005)

These types of questions have been asked repeatedly by people - i would recommend searching the forum for relevant information. There are two things paramount to getting hired as a police officer in Mass.... 1. Veteran's Status; 2. Maintaining residency in a community that consistantly hires. Best of luck. You can PM with any other more specific questions if you want.


----------



## robodope (Aug 31, 2003)

You have to be careful who you ask for help...In my old department we once had two guys that work together, didn't know a lot about a particular topic, giving advice to each other and they didnt know it was each other. One of the kids spouted off the info he obtained and we asked hey you know who gave you that advice?? When we told him he broke out in laughter It did give us a good laugh..lol


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

spartan117 said:


> hey eveyone look I have 5 yrs with the military and I now work for the government still. however I plan to become a law enforcement officer. I need your help I don't want answers I just want your feed back. I would like to know what kind of questions are asked during the oral interview. also if you have taken an essay for an enterance exam I would like to have an idea of what they ask. I would like to be as perpared as I could be. I don't know how to do anything else but be militant!! I'm squared away in all aspects of the word. I work hard I have the can do attitude, and I don't know the meaning of quitting. I don;t know if being a combat vet will help me in anyway, but I'm just asking from one person to another for help, not answers. I appreciate any one who can help me out thanks for your time
> 
> the spartan


You asked about essay questions...not necessarily on a written exam, however, you might be asked on a Background Application to write an essay. I would first learn how to spell and create proper sentences by using capital letters, proper punctuation, etc. As for the questions on an Oral Board Interview...each department is different. Try searching this site (like someone else suggested) or by searching the internet for the answers you seek. Good luck!


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> Walk in, kick the Chief in the chest, and yell "This is SPARTAAAAAAA".


LOL, Classic!!




























Of course with a name like Spartan 117, maybe this would be more appropriate:










*Spartan 117 thanks his new Chief after being hired*


----------



## mcpd704 (Oct 7, 2005)

I had to handwrite an essay, that covered 4 different topics. I am sure that the topics will vary but I know that they want to see how you can formulate sentences and paragraphs without the help of a spellchecker.

Being a veteran, you are already one step ahead and in my opinion, you already have a good advantage over the other applicants without the preference. You may want to think about describing yourself as something other than "militant".


----------

